# Puppy Recall



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am obviously doing a lot of training with Molly at the moment and was looking for some advice with recall. So far I've let her off the lead when I know it's safe and there's no other distractions in the immediate vicinity and she has been great, never wondered off. She absolutely loves fetching the ball and is great at bringing it back so I've made that the focus of a lot of the time off the lead as well as practising normal commands etc.. However, at what point do you keep them off when you know there's distractions around ie other dogs and children? Shes not been really tested yet. I have been trying to use stop, wait and come as commands for recall. Are these commands that others use as sometimes I think I pick words that may be confusing ie getting her to differentiate between the stop and the wait? I watched Embee's(? Spelling) video with Flo and was so impressed with her obedience, I read that she uses a spaniel whistle. Anyway, think wee Molly's got a way to go before we reach that level  but one can dream... Any advice greatly appreciated xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well i think your doing amazingly ,if you have a field where you can go where you know other dog walkers go then id take her there,its very scary (for owners) at first when you see other dogs prehaps if you see someone approaching pop her lead on then check if they are friendly to play then let her off give her 5 mins of running and playing then recall her and treat you can either pop her lead on and walk off or try walking off without the lead on to see if she'll come.

If she likes the ball then you could walk off throwing the ball and see if she comes ,its all trial and error every dog is different so im sure you'll find out what suits you and her best.

Its good to have off lead walks but remember to still have a lead walk a day i think this really helps them with lead training and also it shows her your in control of walks.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Donna, that's great advice . You're right, it has to be trial and error to some degree. She's obviously still young and I think it's just instinctive at the moment to pop the lead on when you see whoever approaching. I know for sure that if it was an adult shed be jumping up at them, not so much children, she seems to be more gentle with them.Its other dogs I'm more concerned about but will do as you say and ask if the other dog is ok, let them play then try and call her back!! Shes not seen much in the way of rabbits etc yet... Well see what happens then ... I saw your photos of Buddy's catch!! Thanks once again x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Trust me that was a one off poor bunny was ill and didnt leg it when he saw him coming!

Cockapoo' are fast ...but not that fast!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

DONNA said:


> Trust me that was a one off poor bunny was ill and didnt leg it when he saw him coming!
> 
> Cockapoo' are fast ...but not that fast!


Aw I know, I'm sure Buddy did it a favour though, poor little thing. Meant to also say good advice re lead walking, we need lots of practice at that too


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mairi, we should try and meet up for a beach walk, Izzy has a great recall when we're out and could teach Molly


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> Mairi, we should try and meet up for a beach walk, Izzy has a great recall when we're out and could teach Molly


Sounds great Ali ...All help and advice from Izzy gratefully received


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

How about getting a long line for practice around distractions? Its like a long lead that you let trail behind her. That way you can test to see what she is like whilst knowing you can put a foot on the end of it if she decideds to wander off. 

I would use this around other people/dogs etc and use your recall techniques that are working at the moment and go from there


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

lola24 said:


> How about getting a long line for practice around distractions? Its like a long lead that you let trail behind her. That way you can test to see what she is like whilst knowing you can put a foot on the end of it if she decideds to wander off.
> 
> I would use this around other people/dogs etc and use your recall techniques that are working at the moment and go from there


Thank you, that does sound like a good idea. I did get a training lead early on from PAH for the house before she was let out, but it's not very long, I suppose you can buy longer ones. 
Will def give that a go, see how she reacts . It still gives a little security 
Thank you x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/250951126092?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

lola24 said:


> http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/250951126092?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&cbt=y


Ordering now


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Scout has marvellous recall skills. When she wants to! In the garden if we're playing and if I have training treats and she's keen she is perfect....'come', 'sit', 'stay', 'drop it', 'leave it' etc...perfect.
However, if we are out and another dog/runner/bird/fluttering tissue goes past, or if she's just taken off down the garden with one of the kids' socks, I may as well be on the moon for all the notice she takes!
Any advice for generalising the recall skills to these times?
I walk her at least part of the time on a retracting lead so do have the recall when she's on that, but not when she's off.


----------



## Lins61 (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol Jmer.. I think Joe's pups all are big with the food thing!!

I met a dog psychologist in the park the other day. She said that if you get to ground level and make a high pitched noise with name included they usually come a-running. It has worked so far but I think I do look ridiculous!! The other thing I do is when I take him off the lead, I have a treat available.. I stick it by his nose and then bring the treat up to chest level so for a while at least he is walking alongside me waiting to get the treat. Then when he chases a ball or whatever, I shake the treat tin (or jangle my keys that seems to work as well) and he comes running back and gets a treat. I always walk away from young children, cyclists and dogs being walked on the lead (he's still very jumpety). If he starts giving me the "I want to be really norty" look, I walk away quite fast and he generally runs after me (separation issues lol). The most trouble I've had so far is eating EVERYTHING in sight! So I'm constantly have to call him to me, offer a treat instead of something yukky he's picked up


----------



## Jmer64 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Lins61
Just catching up on this site after a while....how's Pickle getting on?
Scout is fabulous, coped with a fortnight camping and staying with friends at the seaside, she's really growing up into a fun dog out of a lunatic pup!
Julia


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Mairi you are Molly are doing really well, sounds like you have some great training going on.

As regards recall commands a couple of pointers. Don't nag, a common mistake. The official line, runs something like this... Molly Come! and the wait. If you think she didn't hear you can repeat it once. Otherwise, try and be more exciting arm waving, lying down, jumping  Having said that, we're all guilty of calling several times. 

Actual recall commands - Use Come! when you want Molly to return to you and touch her collar. Use other commands more freely. I use This Way, when I want Millie to follow in a particular direction. Wait! when Millie is walking ahead of me and I need her to stop (quite an advanced command). I used to use Stop! but it just never seems to work for her.

Meeting other dogs - when Molly gets used to meeting other dogs, they go through a ritual of meet & greet. If the meet & greet is going well, don't interrupt it as this can give the wrong signal to the other dog if Molly looks away at you. Wait for a lull in the proceedings (they will seperate, as if coming up for air). That is the time to recall if you want to.

Finally, there are times when recall simply wont work, due to a really lovely distraction. (in Molly's eyes). If recall isn't going to work, just go and collect you dog, we've all done it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Julie,
Thank you so much for your great advice... As detailed as always .
This thread was from a wee while ago but was reopened this evening.
I'm always so grateful for any guidance at any time and Will def be putting it into practice.. X


----------

